# Fish Ohio Qualifying Sizes



## gahannafly

Did anyone notice the Fish Ohio Qualifying sizes seems to have change-now gar is listed, I thought it wasn't, and they lowered the length of small mouth in water other than lake Erie to 18 inch.

This is awesome-I did a DNR survey a few years ago and these were two of my suggestions-though I am sure they were common among those surveyed.

*Qualifying sizes below apply to all Ohio waters.*

*SPECIES* *MIN. SIZE*
Blue Catfish 35 inches
Brown Trout 20 inches
Bowfin 23 inches
Bullhead 14 inches
Carp 28 inches
Channel Catfish 26 inches
Crappie 13 inches
Flathead Catfish 35 inches
Hybrid-Striped Bass 21 inches
Largemouth Bass 20 inches
Longnose Gar 34 inches
Muskellunge 40 inches
Northern Pike 32 inches
Rainbow Trout 28 inches
Rock Bass 9 inches
Sauger 16 inches
Saugeye 21 inches
Sucker 20 inches
Spotted Bass 15 inches
Sunfish 9 inches


*Qualifying sizes below apply to inland lakes or reservoirs; the Ohio River; private ponds; inland rivers or streams.*

*SPECIES* *MIN. SIZE*
Freshwater Drum 20 inches
Smallmouth Bass 18 inches
Walleye 25 inches
White Bass 14 inches
Yellow Perch 12 inches


*Qualifying sizes below apply to Lake Erie and its tributaries.*

*SPECIES* *MIN. SIZE*
Freshwater Drum 24 inches
Smallmouth Bass 20 inches
Walleye 28 inches
White Bass 15 inches
Yellow Perch 13 inches


----------



## Bustin'bass

The carp and musky went up while smallmouth, largemouth and white bass went down.


----------



## fritoking

Yes...that smallmouth pin has my name on it... 4 last year between 18 and 19.5


----------



## BetterMetalFish

The carp, I believe, was 28 a couple of years ago, then went down to 26. It seems odnr thought that change was too easy. 

Though really, there are several bodies of water where I catch 26 pretty regularly but 28 is a lot more rare. My $.02 worth


----------



## Dillon Friend

Carl and channel cats are too low, way too low. Where I fish that is about average size, mid to upper 20's is the normal catch but 30"ers are a little rarer but not uncommon. Caught 6 last year in the low 30's and found one washed up that went 35.


----------



## Madtrouter

Why no steelies I wonder?

It's becoming an huge success for the eastern shoreline.


----------



## fritoking

Madtrouter said:


> Why no steelies I wonder?
> 
> It's becoming an huge success for the eastern shoreline.


Rainbow trout =steelhead


----------



## Madtrouter

Ah...right. 

Genetically yes....environmentally no. 

If we had inland Rainbows that held over a distinction would need to be made. But we don't so I guess that works. Nobody calls em Rainbows though. Seems silly.


----------



## fritoking

Madtrouter said:


> Ah...right.
> 
> Genetically yes....environmentally no.
> 
> If we had inland Rainbows that held over a distinction would need to be made. But we don't so I guess that works. Nobody calls em Rainbows though. Seems silly.


I just wish the brown trout fishery would have taken off like the steelhead.... I love catching those huge browns


----------



## Madtrouter

Some of those steelies are 36". Monsters. ODNR couldn't have asked for more success with those. Some of those fish are estimated at 6 years old. So cool especially since Western steelie fisheries are struggling. 

I've been up a couple times and caught a couple 2 year olds. 18" or sob Now I've got the fever. Studying and gearing up. Loved it. 

There are some nice Browns in the Mad but access is so spotty and it was channeled back in the day so it's a tough wade.


----------



## Deazl666

They should have lowered inland smallies to 19 instead of 18. I caught my forth last week (18.75) and its not even summer yet. A little too easy IMHO.


----------



## CrappieTacos

Agree. 18" smallie is pretty easy. I'd have a dozen pins before May


----------

